# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Հայ աղջիկների  հագնվելու կուլտուրան

## igrok

Ինչու?  են հայ  աղջիկները  այդքան կոմպլեքսավորված հագնվելու հարցում:  Ինչու? ազատ չեն հագնվում /ազատ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կիսամոերկ/:   Ինչու? են    միշտ շալվար հագնում:   կամ ինչու?  ազատ հագնվել ասելով հասկանւմ կիսամերկ հագնվելը:
Արդեն մեկ ամիս է   ինչ փնտրում եմ  հայ  ուսանողուհու,  ով
հագնված կլինի ուսանողուհու նման այլ ոչ թե  ...

----------

Հարդ (09.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ո՞րն է ուսանողուհու նման հագնվելը:
Ես գտնում եմ, որ ես ազատ եմ հագնվում, այսինքն՝ հագնում եմ այն, ինչ հարմար է, ոչ թե աչք ծակող:

----------


## kiki

Համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի հետ, ամեն մեկը հագնվում է այնպես, ինչպես ուզում է, ու պետք չէ պարտադրել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիկի> բայց ոմանք իրենք իրենց են պարտադրում
օրինակ, կոնկրետ մեր բուհի ուսանողները միշտ վազվզոցի մեջ են, և բարձրակրունկ կոշիկները բոլորովին հարմար չեն, բայց իրենք իրենց պարտադրում են այդ կոշիկները, որովհետև հանկարծ  մյուսները կասեն, թե չգիտեմ ինչ....

----------


## kiki

ուրեմն հիմար են, կներեք իհարկե...իսկ ինչի՞ պետք է մտածեմ ուրիշների կարծիքների մասին, եթե ինձ հարմար է բոթասներով ման գալ, ինձ բոլորովին չի հետաքրքրում ուրշները դրա մասին ինչ կարծիքի են...նրանց ոտքերը չեն ցավելու ամբողջ օրը...

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ կոմպլեքսավորված չեն:
Ուղղակի շատերը հագնում են ոչ թե այնպիսի հագուստ, որը հարմար է, այլ այնպիսի հագուստ, որոնց տեսքն է նրանց դուր գալիս:

Բայց ես նույն կարծիքն ունեմ տղաների մասին:

----------


## Մասսագետ

- Վայ նայի մառուսը նոր կոշիկ ա հագել, ոսկեգույն ա: Սրանից  Մարիշի ու Անուլիկի հագնել եմ տեսել:
- Հա ես Առմիշի հագնել եմ տեսել: Բա նայի' վրան էլ ինչ սիրուն ռոզվի բանտիկներ են:
- Վա՜խ ինչ լավն ա, ծերին էլ եկրկաթ ա, երկաթի վրա էլ երկնագույն նապաստակ ա նկարած: 
- Դավայ մենք էլ գնանք վաղը սրանից առնենք:

Ի՞նչ ասեմ, հաստատ պատճառներից մեկը մոդան ա:

----------


## Գեվորգ

> Ինչու?  են հայ  աղջիկները  այդքան կոմպլեքսավորված հագնվելու հարցում:  Ինչու? ազատ չեն հագնվում



ինձ թվում է ավելի տեղին կլիներ էս հարցը տղաների համար: Ինչու են հայ տղաները այդքան կոմպլեքսավորված հագնվելու հարցում? 
------------
ինչ ա նշանակում ուսանողուհու նման հագնվել ?

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ ես սիրում եմ միշտ ահգնվել ազատ, իսկ երբեմն հագնել այնպես, որ բոլորը զարմանան, դե ինչ դա էլ իմ ոճն է

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչու?  են հայ  աղջիկները  այդքան կոմպլեքսավորված հագնվելու հարցում:  Ինչու? ազատ չեն հագնվում /ազատ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կիսամոերկ/:   Ինչու? են    միշտ շալվար հագնում:


 Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ շալվար հագնելը ազատ չհագնվելու նշան է... :Shok:  




> կամ ինչու?  ազատ հագնվել ասելով հասկանւմ կիսամերկ հագնվելը:
> Արդեն մեկ ամիս է   ինչ փնտրում եմ  հայ  ուսանողուհու,  ով
> հագնված կլինի ուսանողուհու նման այլ ոչ թե  ...


Ստիպված եմ նույն հարցը տալ. քո կարծիքով, ուսանողներն ինչպե՞ս պետք է հագնվեն։ Կամ մի՞թե այդպիսի հատուկ ձև կա։ Իմ կարծիքով, ամեն մարդ հագնվում է այնպես ինչպես ճիշտ է գտնում, չեմ ասում այնպես, ինչպես իրեն հարմար է, որովհետև շատերն իրենց տանջում են ծայրաստիճան անհարմար բաներ հագնելով ու կրելով՝ միայն գեղեցիկ երևալու համար, իսկ գեղեցիկ է լինում թե ոչ՝ վիճելի հարց է... :Think:

----------


## Գեվորգ

Այս բառերը արժե կրկնել



> *շատերն իրենց տանջում են ծայրաստիճան անհարմար բաներ հագնելով ու կրելով՝ միայն գեղեցիկ երևալու համար, 
> 
> իսկ գեղեցիկ է լինում թե ոչ՝ վիճելի հարց է...*

----------


## Firegirl777

> Այս բառերը արժե կրկնել


Ճիշտ ես և ի դեպ իմ մկարծիքով գեղեցկությունը բնկանության մեջ է :Ok:

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Մրրիկին* 


> Ի՞նչ ասեմ, հաստատ պատճառներից մեկը մոդան ա:


Համաձայն չեմ: Մոդան ստեղծում են մարդիկ, եթե ես ու ընկերուհիս հագնվում ենք սպորտային, ապա դա մեր երկուսի նեղ շրջանակների մոդան է... 
Oրինակ ես հագնում եմ թեթև սպրոտային զգեստներ ու երբ էդպես հագնված գնում եմ Էջմիածնի մոտակայքում ապրող տատիկիս տուն, հարևանները հարցնում են, թե ինչի, էս էրեխեն էդքան վատ ա ապրում, որ փայլերով ու ծաղիկներով շորեր չի հագնում!  :Shok:  
Իմ կարծիքով հագուստով կարող ես հասկանալ 
1. Մարդը ռաբիս է, թե հարում է մյուս  ուղղությանը (ջակ)
2. Ինչ սոցիալական շերտի է պատկանում (ի դեպ վառ գունաորմամբ վարդերով ու փայլերով զգեստներն ու ժնջիլներով բարձրակրունկներն ամենաէժաններից են)
3. ու էլի բաներ....
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոմպլեքսավորվածությանը, ապա հաճախ տարօրինակ ու անսովոր հագուստը կոմպլեքսներից դուրս գալու միջոց է` ուշադրություն է գրավում, ու մարդն իրեն զգում է իրադարձությունների կենտրոնում (ինչը միգուցե առանց այդ հագուստի հնարաոր չի).

----------


## Մասսագետ

> *Մրրիկին* 
> Համաձայն չեմ: Մոդան ստեղծում են մարդիկ, եթե ես ու ընկերուհիս հագնվում ենք սպորտային, ապա դա մեր երկուսի նեղ շրջանակների մոդան է... 
> Oրինակ ես հագնում եմ թեթև սպրոտային զգեստներ ու երբ էդպես հագնված գնում եմ Էջմիածնի մոտակայքում ապրող տատիկիս տուն, հարևանները հարցնում են, թե ինչի, էս էրեխեն էդքան վատ ա ապրում, որ փայլերով ու ծաղիկներով շորեր չի հագնում!  
> Իմ կարծիքով հագուստով կարող ես հասկանալ 
> 1. Մարդը ռաբիս է, թե հարում է մյուս  ուղղությանը (ջակ)
> 2. Ինչ սոցիալական շերտի է պատկանում (ի դեպ վառ գունաորմամբ վարդերով ու փայլերով զգեստներն ու ժնջիլներով բարձրակրունկներն ամենաէժաններից են)
> 3. ու էլի բաներ....
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոմպլեքսավորվածությանը, ապա հաճախ տարօրինակ ու անսովոր հագուստը կոմպլեքսներից դուրս գալու միջոց է` ուշադրություն է գրավում, ու մարդն իրեն զգում է իրադարձությունների կենտրոնում (ինչը միգուցե առանց այդ հագուստի հնարաոր չի).


Ես կոնկրետ որևէ մեկին չեմ շեշտում ասելով, որ մոդային հետևելով ա դասի գնում:
Ես ասում եմ, որ մոդան հանդիսանում ա պատճառ, որ շատ ուսանողուհիներ միանման են հագնվում:

----------


## Մելիք

Գուցե հիմա մեր ֆորումում  հավաքված են Էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք իրոք հագնվում են այնպես, ինչպես իրենց հարմար է: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ նույն պատասխանը կտան նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր չգիտեն էլ` իրենց հագածը իրենց հարմար է, թե չէ :Jpit:  
  Բայց իրականում իրոք քչերն են ճաշակով հագնվում:  Ավելի ճիշտ ուղղակի շատ են իրար նման:
  Մի երկու օր առաջ մի շատ կարևոր գործով մի շատ կարևոր տեղ էի գնում: Չգիտեմ ինչ էի մտածում,ոչ մի բանի ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում, բայց հենց էն դռների մոտ, ուր պիտի մտնեի  , մի շատ-շատ սիրուն աղջիկ գրավեց ուշադրությունս, երեվի հիմնականում հագուստի շնորհիվ: Համատարած կապույտ ջինսերի ու սև  "տոպիկ"նետի մոտ  սպիտակից դեպի կանաչը գնացող ինչ որ գույնով<հիմա կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում>  ու վարդագույն ծաղիկներով ամառային թեթև շրջազգեստի մեջ նա միրաժի էր նման: Ու նրա հրաշք աչքերին այնքա~ն էր սազում այդ շրջազգեստը:
Բայց հետո պարզվեց, որ նա իրոք տեսիլք է: Որովհետև ես ոչ մի բան չասացի նրան: Անցա կողքով ու մտա ներս, բայց հետո երբ այնուամենայնիվ փոշմանեցի ու դուրս եկա <ընդհամենը մի րոպե եր անցել> նա արդեն չկար:  Հետո ամբողջ օրը թափառեցի էդ կողմերում , հւյս ունենալով , որ նորից կահայտնվի, բայց...  միրաժը փնտրելով չեն գտնում :Sad:  
   Ու հիմա մտածում եմ, որ եթե նրա հասարակ , բայց չքնաղ շրջազգեստը չլիներ, ես դժվար թե էսօր գլուխ գովայի, թե նաել եմ "հրե մի ուրույի" աչքերի մեջ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ժողովուրդ ախր կյանքը հենց դրանով է հետաքրքրիր, որ մենք տարբերվում ենք ու բացի դրանից ունենք ընտրության ազատություն, նմանը նմանի հետ ա շփվում, ինչի եք ուզում բոլորին ինկուբատորի ճտեր տեսնել?? աշխարհի գաջը դեմքի քսած աղջիկը իրա նմանների հետ ա շփվում ու դրանով երջանիկ ա, որ մենակ չի ու գոնե հագուստի ու ոճի հարցում ազատ ա: Ախր ոճի ձևավորումը երկար ու բարդ ճանապարհ ա: Նույն հաջողությամբ դուք կարող եք քննադատել էմոներին, հիփփիներին, ռոքերներին և այլն: Ախր բազմազանության մեջ ա ամեն ինչ հետաքրքիր ու համեմատելի: նայեք ու ձերը ընտրեք, բայց ինչի եք կարծում որ ձեր պատկերացրածն ա ամենաճիշտը?: *Երեկոյան զգեստներ էլ հիմա դասի չեն հագնում , չկա տենց բան, մոռացեք*:


Գնում են աչքովս եմ տեսել  :Blink: 
Ախր զարմանալին էնա , որ մեր ասածը լրիվ այլ բան է : Մենք հո չենք ասում, թող բոլորը իրար նմանվեն, ոչ մի ծայրահեղություններ թող չլինեն: Ամեն մարդ ինքնատիպա, ինքնա իր ոճը որոշում կա՛մ սեփական կարծիքով, կա՛մ ստեղից- ընդեղից քսերոքս անելով, սակայն այդ ամենը չպիտի դուրս գա սահմաններից, հա հենց սահմաններից, քանի որ ինքն ապրումա հասարակության մեջ ու հասարակության հետ շփվելիս հասարակություննա իրան վատ զգում ու հավատացեք ինքն էլ :
Էմոներին ու հիփփիներին նայելով գոնե գիտես ինչի են տենց հագնվում, բա էն վիխիխինդռաներին ինչ ասես... :Cool: 
Վաղը չէ մյուս օրն էլ  փողոցում համբուրվելուց վատ -վատ բաներ կանեն, նայենք ասենք. «Հա ինչ, իրանց գործնա»  :Angry2:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Իհարկե գոյություն ունի ճիշտ հագնվելու կուլտուրա, որ մարդկանց 10 տոկոսն է հետևում դրան, սխալ հագնվելու կուլտուրայի բացակայությունը հիմնականում ինքնատիպություն և ճաշակ չունենալու բացակայությունից է, իսկ ճաշակն  ի ծնե է տրված մարդում, որ տարիների ընթացքում զարգանում  և հղկվում է:  :Wink: Եկեք չառանձնացնենք հայ աղջիկներին և տղաներին, այդ կուլտուրայի պակասությունը համատարած է, և հիմնականում դա գալիս է ճաշակ թելադրողներից,  ովքեր նույնպես զուրկ են գեղեցիկը և հարմարավետը զգալու և ճիշտ մատուցելու հատկությունից,( խոսքս ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերվում) իսկ գեղեցկությունը հասարակի մեջ է, որքան հագուստը հասարակ լինի և զուրկ լինի ավելնորդ կեղծ փայլերից այնքան ավելի գեղեցիկ և օրիգինալ կնայվի: Իսկ ճիշտ հագնվելու կուլտուրան կայանում է նրանում, որ հագուստը կրող անձնավորությունը կարողանա այդ հագուտով ծածկի իր թերություննեթը և միևնույն ժամանակ ընդգծի իր առավելությունները, հագնի այն ինչ իրեն հարմար է, բայց և հաճելի է դիմացինի աչքին : Ինչքան ես եմ հասկացել Հայաստանում նորաձևը ընկալում են որպես (շաբլոն), եթե այս գույնը կամ հագուստի ձևը նորաձև է ապա դա գեղեցիկ է և նույնիսկ չեն էլ մտածում արդյոք կսազի այդ զգեստը կամ գույնը իրենց: Պետք է իմանալ  և  հետևել հագնվելու էթիկային:   :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

Մի ռուսերեն լավ բառ կա` վիզիվայուշիյ. այ, ոնց ուզում են հագնվեն, էտ որ վիզիվայուշիյ ա լինում հագուկապը, էժանացնում ա աղջկան:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Մի ռուսերեն լավ բառ կա` վիզիվայուշիյ. այ, ոնց ուզում են հագնվեն, էտ որ վիզիվայուշիյ ա լինում հագուկապը, էժանացնում ա աղջկան:


 Հավատա ոչ ոք հագուստով ոչ էժանանումա ոչ էլ թանկանում:Երևի էժանանալ ասելով ի նկատի ունես թեթևամտանա՞լը կամ լպիռշությու՞նը:Հավատա փարաջայով կարելի է նենց քո ասելով էժանանալ:Դա մարդու էությունից է:Անձամբ ամեն սթայլով էլ հագնվում եմ:Սկսած  քեդերից միչև տասներկու սմ. կրունկներ:Հագնում եմ ամենակարճ շրջազգեստները ու ամենալայն կամ նեղ տաբատները,շոռտեր,երկար յուբկաներ:Ի հարկե ամեն ինչ իր տեղին ու իրավիճակին համապատասխան:Ինքս դեմ եմ վուլգառությանը:Դրա համար պետք է հասկանալ որ մոդան այն չէ.որ մոդելներն են ցուցադրում:Այլ այն ինչ քեզ սազում է:Այսինքն մարմնի մերկացած մասերը պետք է էսթետիկան հաճույք պատճառի աչքին:Հագուստը ոչ միայն պետք է ընդգծի մարմնի բարեմասնությունները,այլև թաքցնի թերությունները,եթե դրանք կան

----------


## total_abandon

Օրինակ մի քանի տարի առաջ, ինչքան շատ կային յուբկայով աղջիկներ նայում էիր, քեֆդ գալիս էր, ու պարտադիր էլ չեր  որ յուբկեն շատ կարճ ըլներ, իսկ հիմա... մարդ յուբկով աղջիկ ա տեսնում ուրախանումա... :Love:  եթե ընդհանրապես տեսնումա... :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

Աբանդոն, էս ի՜նչ լավն ա ավաթարդ: Աղջկաս ցույց տամ, մայկայի վրա գրի: :Hands Up: 

Ինձ դուր է գալիս, ինչպես էն հագնվում հայ աղջիկները: Ընդհանուր մոտեցումը լավն է՝ աչքի ընկնել, մի որևէ բանով տարբերվել մասսայից, կարևորություն տալ հագուստին-արտաքին տեսքին, բավականին ինքնավստահ կրել այն, ինչ հագել ես:
Իհարկե, յուրաքանչյուրն անում է ըստ իր ճաշակի և ընդունակության, նաև անճաշակ ու չափն անցած երևույթներ կան, բայց տենդենցիան լավն է՝ արևելյան, հարավային ժողովրդին բնորոշ:
Գերադասում եմ այդ ուղղությունը տեղական-եվրոպականին՝ հեչ վեջները չի հագածը, իրոք total abandon (բառի բուն իմաստով): Այնքան խորացել է այդ մոտեցումը, որ երեկոյան տեղ գնալուց էլ չեն կարողանում տոնական հագնվել: Դե, հասկանալի է, վրաները նայող էլ չկա, որ ձգտեն ...անցանք հայ տղաներին (ազիզներս :Ok: ):

----------


## Վարպետ

> անցանք հայ տղաներին (ազիզներս):


Ջանա, կյանքս :Cool: 

Իրականում ես այնքան էլ լավ չեմ ընկալում` հայ աղջկա հագնվելու կուլտուրա, ուզբեկ աղջկա  _||_, հունգարացի աղջկա _||_: Խնդրում եմ, որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ բացատրել թե հագնվելու ազգային կուլտուրան ինչ առանձնահատկություններ ունի?

----------


## Տատ

> Ջանա, կյանքս
> 
> Իրականում ես այնքան էլ լավ չեմ ընկալում` հայ աղջկա հագնվելու կուլտուրա, ուզբեկ աղջկա  _||_, հունգարացի աղջկա _||_: Խնդրում եմ, որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ բացատրել թե հագնվելու ազգային կուլտուրան ինչ առանձնահատկություններ ունի?


Էլի քեզ մեջ գցեցի՞ր, ազիզ :Love: :

Եվրոպական (հյուսիսային) կուլտուրայի դեվիզը՝ ինձ հարմար լինի, թքած թե մեկին դուր չի գալիս, կամ իմ հրաշալի սպորտային կազմվածքը չի երևում:
Հարավային Եվրոպա՝ աչքի թակարդ, կանացիությունն ընդգծել ու ցուցադրել: Կին լինել ու ծիծիկ-տուտուզ  ունենալ ամոթ չէ:
Արևելյան դեվիզ՝ երևալ ավելին, քան կաս, քան թույլ է տալիս պորտմոնեդ, դիմացինի (տղամարդ կամ կին) աչքին թոց փչել:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք ցանկացած առիթ իրա ոճնա թելադրում:Հագնում ենք էն ինչ հարմարա տվյալ պարագայում,հո երեկոյան զգեստ չենք հագնելու գնանք սար մագլցելու :LOL:  Հայ աղջիկները ինձ թվումա դա շատ լավ էլ հասկանում են... :Ok:

----------

Արևհատիկ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հետաքրքիր թեմա է  :Smile: 
Հագնվելու կուլտուրան անմիջականորեն կապված է հավելու կուլտուրայի հետ:
Կարծում եմ որ նորություն ռասացի բայց որ շատ հաճախ նրանք հակասում են իրար փաստ է:
Այս կուլտուրային կավելացնեի նաև խոսելու և շպարվելու կուլտուրան այս ամենը միասին տալիս է հայ աղջկա պատկերը, որը շատ հաճախ ,ցավոք սրտի հեռու է հայ աղջկա կերպարից որը իր մեջ փայփայում է հայ տղամարդը:
Համոցվելու համար կարդացեք «Սասունցի Դավիթ» և կտեսնեք թե իրականում ինչպիսին  էէ հայ աղջիկը  և նրանից ինչ է մնացել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիր թեմա է 
> Հագնվելու կուլտուրան անմիջականորեն կապված է հավելու կուլտուրայի հետ:
> Կարծում եմ որ նորություն ռասացի բայց որ շատ հաճախ նրանք հակասում են իրար փաստ է:
> Այս կուլտուրային կավելացնեի նաև խոսելու և շպարվելու կուլտուրան այս ամենը միասին տալիս է հայ աղջկա պատկերը, որը շատ հաճախ ,ցավոք սրտի հեռու է հայ աղջկա կերպարից որը իր մեջ փայփայում է հայ տղամարդը:
> Համոցվելու համար կարդացեք «Սասունցի Դավիթ» և կտեսնեք թե իրականում ինչպիսին  էէ հայ աղջիկը  և նրանից ինչ է մնացել:


էդ նույն էպոսը կարդում ենք ու հասկանում, թե իրականում ինչպիսին է հայ տղան ու նրանից ինչ է մնացել :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Դե վերջին տարիներին մեր աղջիկների մեջ ճաշակ մտել ա էտ հարցում, բայց հարցն էլի արդիական ա: Օրիանկ մեր մոտ, նայում ես, մեկ մեկ ոնց որ երեկույթի եկած լինեն, ոչ թե դասի: Երեկոյան զգեստներով, լիքը զարդերով, բարձրակրունկներով... Ինձ տհաճ է:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով հայ աղջիկները սկսել են ավելի ճաշակով  հագնվել :Smile: Արդեն զգում ես, որ հետևում են իրանց, հագածի մեջ ճաշակ կա: Ու նաև արդեն քիչ-քիչ հասկանում են թե ինչը որտեղ հագնեն: Քեժուալ ոճն էլ ճիշտ ենք ընկալում:

----------

Meme (09.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2010), ՆանՍ (11.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Նախկինում, նորաձեւությունը խիստ սահմանափակ ընտրություն էր առաջարկում՝ հագնվելու առումով: Մարդիկ հագնում էին այն ինչ վաճառվում էր, իսկ վաճառքում գերիշխում էին մռայլ գույները եւ անշուք՝ միատիպ ֆասոնները: Նորաձեւությունը  զարգացում է ապրել, նորաձեւությունը ավելի լայն ճաշակ է թելադրում, մարդիկ ընտրության հնարավորություն ունեն, հետեւաբար, կարողանում են առաջարկված բազմազանության մեջ ընտրել լավագույնը եւ առավելագույնս դրսեվորվել:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.06.2010)

----------


## Sasha

Հիմնականում կամ անկապ են հավաքվում, որ մյուս թեմայում գրել եմ, խոսքի րյուկզակով, տղավարի, բոմժավարի, կամ էլ հակառակը, կենտրոնում ամառը մանավանդ շատ համ սիրուն համ էլ լաաավ հագնված աղջիկներ կա, որ իրոք գրավիչ են ու ճաշակով սիրուն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հիմնականում կամ անկապ են հավաքվում, որ մյուս թեմայում գրել եմ, խոսքի րյուկզակով, տղավարի, բոմժավարի, կամ էլ հակառակը, կենտրոնում ամառը մանավանդ շատ համ սիրուն համ էլ լաաավ հագնված աղջիկներ կա, որ իրոք գրավիչ են ու ճաշակով սիրուն:


Ապ, էդ գրավիչ, ճաշակով ու սիրունը կարելի նկարագրել մի բառով՝ *կարճ:*  :LOL: 

Առհասարակ Հայաստանում աղջիկները այդքան էլ վատ չեն հագնվում: Իհարկե կան՝ տգեղ, անճաշակ, գռեհիկ հագնված աղջիկներ, բայց նրանք ավելի քիչ տոկոս են կազմում: 
Ուղղակի հայերի մեջ էն դուրս չի գալիս, որ չեն տարբերում որտեղ ի՞նչ է հարկավոր հագնել:  :Sad: 

Օրինակ, կարողա հողարկավորության արարաողությանը՝ շոռտիկով (չգիտեմ հայերենը  :Sad: ), կամ ասենք հարսանյաց արարողությանը՝ ջիսով…

----------

Lusina (01.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> *Ուղղակի հայերի մեջ էն դուրս չի գալիս, որ չեն տարբերում որտեղ ի՞նչ է հարկավոր հագնել:* 
> 
> Օրինակ, կարողա հողարկավորության արարաողությանը՝ շոռտիկով (չգիտեմ հայերենը ), կամ ասենք հարսանյաց արարողությանը՝ ջիսով…


 Այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, անգամ աղջիկներիս է տհաճ այս երևույթը

----------


## John

աղջիկ գիտեմ, որ փարթիի ժամանակ հաղթեց ՛ամենասեքսուալ՛ պարող մրցույթում, որովհետև գոտկատեղից վերև հանվել էր, էդ նույն աղջիկը, երբ որ ընտանիքով Սևան էին գնացել՝ շորերով էր մտել ջուրը  :LOL:  շատ վատ են հագնվում, եթե նույնիսկ կարճ հագնված աղջիկը աչք է շոյում՝ որ փորձում ես պատկերացնել, որ քեզնից ոչ պակաս լավ տղու հետ ա ամուսնանալու՝ էդ տղեն էլ սիրուց կուրացած չնկատի, որ իր կինը էլի տենց ա հագնվում ու ասենք առավոտ գործի գնալուց նենց ա քայլում, որ սաղ իրա գեղեցիկ ոտքերին են նայում ու պատկերացնում շարունակությունը՝ թքեմ ես տենց սուտի  ազատամիտ հագնվածքի ու պահվածքի վրա: Հայ աղջիկը պետք ա մնա հայ աղջիկ) Հաստատ կան աղջիկներ, որ կարճ են հագնվում, բայց իրանց նենց համեստ ու ճիշտ են պահում հասարակական վայրում, որ եթե նույնիսկ նայում ես իրա գեղեցիկ ոտքերին՝ քեզ մի տեսակ մեղավոր էլ ես զգում որ նայեցիր... Ներվայնանում եմ, որ տենց տունը համեստ դուրսը բոմբ աղջիկ ա քայլում, մեկ էլ մեկը կողքից "ուտե՜ի" հայացքով նայում ա վրեն՝ էս աղջիկն էլ իրան չի կորցնում "արի կեր թե տղա ես" հայացքով պատասխանում ա էս տղուն, բայց տղեն չի գալիս ու տենց չկայացած "ռոմանտիկ սիրո պատմություն.......": Մի խոսքով՝ լավ հագնվելը քիչ ա, ճաշակով հագնվելն էլ ա քիչ, կարճ հագնելն էլ կապ չունի՝ աղջկա հագնվելու կուլտուրայի մեջ իրա պահվածքն էլ մեծ դեր ունի... ու հիմնականում իրա հագնվածի մասին կարծիք որ հարցնեն մեկից՝ իրա արտահայտած կարծիքից պարզ կդառնա, որ ինքը էդ աղջկա պահվածքը, քայլվածքը նույնպես հաշվի է առնում հագնվածը գնահատելիս))) սենց երկար ու խառը պատմություն...

----------

CactuSoul (01.09.2012)

----------


## Sasha

լրիվ համաձայն եմ վերեվի գրածի հետ: Ճաշակով ու սիրուն ի նկատի չունեի մենակ զուտ կարճ կամ բաց: 
մեր դասարանում տեսել եմ քո նկարագրածի պես աղջիկներ, շատ վատ էր, որ նենց խելոք աղջիկ էին, բայց խոսքի ծխում էին թաքուն:

----------


## ancanot axjik

Պետք չէ բոլորին նույն արշինով չափել: Իրականում խելոք աղջիկներ շատ կան,հետո եկեք չմոռանանք,որ Հայաստանում հայ աղջիկները հագնվում են ինքնուրույն,այլ ոչ թե հագուստի մոդելավորողի խորհրդով: Ուղղակի հայ աղջիկների մեծ մասն իր հագուստները գնում է տոնավաճառներից,որտեղ վաճառողներն են կարծես թելադրում իրենց ճաշակը իրենց բերած նույնանման հագուստով,այնպես որ հայ աղջիկներն ուղղակի այլընտրանք չունեն: Չնայած չեմ ժխտի,որ այդպիսի տեղերում էլ կգտնես հատուկենտ ճաշակով վաճառողներ: 
Հետո, եթե չեք մոռացել, մի քանի տարի առաջ Հայաստանում ամեն տարի մի գույնն էր մոդա ընկնում ու բոլորը աշխատում էին ոտքից գլուխ նույն գույնը հագնել ու իրենց զգում էին ամենամոդայիկը: Բայց հիմա այդպիսի բան չկա ու տարեց տարի ճաշակները բարձրանումա: Ես տարիքով մեծ չեմ,բայց հիշում եմ այն ժամանակ աղջիկների արտահայտիչ շտարը,որը հիմա նույնպես չկա: 
Իսկ կարճ ասվածը կախված է հագնողից: Կարող է նույն կարճության շորը նույն հասակով աղջիկների վրա տարբեր նայվել: Հետո հիմա ավելի շատ գեղեցիկ աղջիկներ կտեսնես փողոցում քայլելիս,քան մի քանի տարի առաջ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինձ համար հագուկապի կուլտուրայի ամենակարևոր հատկանիշը *առողջարարությունն* է: Եթե իրենք իրենց ու իրենց ապագա սերնդի առողջությունն ապահովում են, թեկուզ թող անճաշակ լինի կամ բաց:

----------


## CactuSoul

Հիմա այն, ինչ պիտի ասեմ, կհնչի որպես հետամնացություն, բայց մեկ է, էդպես եմ մտածում: Իրականում խոսքը ոչ միայն աղջիկներին է վերաբերում (ցավոք), բայց աղջիկների հագուկապում ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում այս դեպքը, ասեմ ավելին՝ այս թվին եթե դա չկա, անսովոր է թվում մարդկանց: Խոսքը ներքնազգեստի երևալ-չերևալու մասին է: Մարդիկ մտածում են՝ եթե չի երևում, տեսնողները կարող են կարծել, թե չեմ հագել, իսկ դա շատ ամոթ է: Հագնում են թափանցիկ հագուստ, տակից էլ հատուկ ընտրում ու հագնում են հակառակ գույնի ներքնազգեստ, որ ավելի ակնառու լինի: Կամ էնպիսի շապիկ են հագնում, որի ուսերը պիտի բաց լինեն (ու տվյալ հագուստի գեղեցկությունը հենց դրա մեջ է), ու երևում են կամայական գույնի կրծկալի «պլեչիկները»: Կամ հագնում են կարճ մեջքով շալվար ու ի ցույց դնում անդրվարտիքը՝ իր ունեցած-չունեցած գեղեցկությամբ (այ էս մեկը տղաների, ու նույնիսկ տղամարդկանց, մեջ է պատահում :Wacko: )… Մի խոսքով, ինչքան ուզում է՝ մոդա լինի, չեմ սիրում, չեմ ընդունում, գռեհիկ եմ համարում, չնայած որոշ բացառիկ դեպքերում ես էլ եմ սկսել դրան նորմալ վերաբերվել… Ու ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ սկսել եմ նորմալ վերաբերվել :Pardon: 
Ներքնազգեստը պիտի *ներքն*ազգեստ լինի, այսինքն՝ ինտիմ, այսինքն՝ միայն դու ու գուցե սիրելիդ պիտի իմանաք դրա գույնը, տեսքն ու որակը, փողոցում երևացողը պիտի լինի միայն արտաքին հագուստը:

Հա, ես հին եմ, ներող, կարող եք շրջանցել ասածներս ::}:

----------

cold skin (08.09.2012), John (01.09.2012), Nimra (01.09.2012), Ամպ (02.09.2012), Ուլուանա (02.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հնությունդ չտեսա:  :Smile:  Էդ ամոթի պահը առաջին անգամ էի իմանում:  :LOL:  Ի՞նչ ամոթ, աչքի ընկնելու ձև է: Ինձ որ հեչ դուր չի գալիս դա: Անդրավարտիքի պահով մտածեցի, հեսա կգրես, որ դրա պատճառով կարճ յուբկա են հագնում, որ երևա, բայց լավ պրծանք  :Jpit:  Միայն էն պատճառով, որ չերևա կրծկալի պլեչիկը, ես նախընտրում եմ ոչ պլեչիկային մայկաները: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ սիրում, որ արտաքինը թափթփված տեսք ա ստանում ներքնազգեստի պատճառով:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.09.2012), John (01.09.2012), Nimra (01.09.2012), Ուլուանա (02.09.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք ճղրտված ջինսեր հագնելու իմաստը:

----------


## keyboard

Հա, կարաս բդիդ ամենավերեւի մասը բացես, բայց ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի փչացած ա, բան չի հագել, դե ֆակտո հագը շալվար կա  :Tongue:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.05.2015), Lílium (11.05.2015), Vaio (11.05.2015), Մուշու (11.05.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ կբացատրե՞ք ճղրտված ջինսեր հագնելու իմաստը:


Միապաղաղ շորդ միանգամից բնավորություն, հետաքրքիր տեսք ա ձեռք բերում, ու եթե սազում ա քո կերպարի, մնացած շորերի հետ, կայֆ ու սիրուն ա:

Իհարկե կան ինչպես անճաշակ ճղրտված ջինսեր, էնպես էլ մարդիկ, ում չի սազում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ հավեսն են, ինձ դզում են:

հ.գ. Մենակ աղջիկները չի, որ ճղրտված են հագնում:

----------

Yevuk (11.05.2015), Լեո (11.05.2015), Վոլտերա (11.05.2015), Տրիբուն (11.05.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես որ թինեյջեր ժամանակ բանդանաների ու այլ ռոքերական աքսեսուարների հետ ճղրտած ջինսեր էի հագնում, էդ նույն աղջիկները ու իրանց սիրող տղաները ղժժում էին վրաս: Է՜հ ժամանակներ: Իսկ հիմա մարդիկ փող են տալիս ճղած ջինս առնելու համար:

----------

Alphaone (12.05.2015), Cassiopeia (11.05.2015), Այբ (11.05.2015), Մուշու (11.05.2015), Վոլտերա (11.05.2015)

----------


## keyboard

> Ես որ թինեյջեր ժամանակ բանդանաների ու այլ ռոքերական աքսեսուարների հետ ճղրտած ջինսեր էի հագնում, էդ նույն աղջիկները ու իրանց սիրող տղաները ղժժում էին վրաս: Է՜հ ժամանակներ: Իսկ հիմա մարդիկ փող են տալիս ճղած ջինս առնելու համար:


պառավեցինք էլի Բյուր, հեյ գիտի ջահելությո՜ւն:

----------

